# slp bobcat tuner?



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

has anyone had experience with the custom tuned slp tuner, they offer the 2 different tunes. i have a 2006 m6, with light mods, k&n typhoon intake and spintech x-pipes and axle back. would this tuner which is available at maryland speed for $440, give me an added punch over the regular tuner (diablosport), or can someone recommend a product for me. i would be happy with 15-20 hp, and some added torque.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Really for that price $440 why dont you better get a real dyno tune. You would see better gains.


----------



## brent2888 (May 14, 2009)

:agree Find a good tuning shop and give it a try, make sure you find out how they do it first. Some shops will make you buy a tuner, then program the tuner with a custom dyno tune. Others will tune the ECU directly. (which is obviously cheaper)


----------

